# Oravet dental chews



## missie (Nov 22, 2009)

My vet recommended oravet dental chews to keep Olly's teeth clean. Has anyone used these? Thanks


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi! I just bought them and absolutely hate them. I brush my girls teeth but I can't seem to get in the way back on my little one who has a bit of tarter building up.
The Oravet are very gummy and sticky and got stuck in all three of my girls hair like chewing gum. I spent all last night washing them...such a disaster 😡


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use them! As for Sissy, they are great! Riley pretty much ingested them so they do no good.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been using the Oratene dental gel on my 3 with good results..you just rub it on the gums..it is also good for gingivitis and fights bacteria in the mouth..you can find it on Amazon..it keeps plaque from sticking to the teeth..:thumbsup:


----------

